# Little switch above the door in my fridge



## altair (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi all,
Back again at last
I noticed the other day that there is a little switch built in the door surround of our fridge (N100A / N145A not sure which offhand).
Does anyone know what it is for? I doesn't seem to do anything in either position
Tim


----------



## Penelope (May 9, 2005)

I have one on my fridge also Its called a Divider Heater Switch

My Manual says " Only the N145 and N150 fridges have a divider heater by heating the metal plate between the freezer and the fridge cabinet the divider heater prevents ice forming when the freezer door is opened and also prevents the freezer door from freezing stuck to the metal breaker of the fridge.To save energy the divider heater can be switched off. The switch can be found on the side of the control panel near the latch "
Hope this helps

Les


----------



## altair (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks Les I'll check that out this weekend
Tim


----------

